# Barrack Obama Go Back In The Hole You Crawled Out Of .....AMERICA IS BETTER WITHOUT YOU !!!



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

*This POS Community Organizer is " Dog Whistling " the ANTIFA Thugs ......*

*Don't fall for his Bullshit !*












*HE JUST CALLED OUT CITY ATTORNEYS TO PURSUE THE PROBLEM...!!!!*
*

HE KNOWS WHO DID NOT DO HER JOB THAT BECAME A FLASHPOINT FOR THIS CURRENT " SHIT FEST " ...!!!

HER NAME IS SEN AMY KLOBUCHAR....!!!!!

THAT'S RIGHT...DEMOCRAT AMY KLOBUCHAR DIDN'T DO HER JOB AND LET 
DEREK CHAUVIN GO FREE WHEN HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN CHARGED, GEORGE FLOYD WOULD BE ALIVE IF SHE HAD DONE HER JOB....!!!!!!!!!

THIS IS PHONY BULLSHIT.......!!!!*
*
POUND SAND OBAMA.....!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 3, 2020)

I can’t rawdog America the way Trump does.  I think you need $130,000 to go rawdog.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 331117, member: 2987"

View attachment 7412
/QUOTE


*Look ....Fat Bob the Slob and his brother 400 lb " Messy " Financial have an Uncle....*
*Uncle " Pervy " in his signature wife beater T shirt showing off some " Home " brew
and another " Messy " Financial High School Project gun he made at age 30.....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> I can’t rawdog America the way Trump does.  I think you need $130,000 to go rawdog.



*Isn't that what Biden did to Tara.....and he didn't give her a dime ?*


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Isn't that what Biden did to Tara.....and he didn't give her a dime ?*


Bless your heart... you are special in your own way... enjoy the freedom from the mask... breath in deep... laugh have fun... go to every bar and talk to all your friends... God will see you soon.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> Bless your heart... you are special in your own way... enjoy the freedom from the mask... breath in deep... laugh have fun... go to every bar and talk to all your friends... God will see you soon.


*Oh how sweet, bless your little soulless heart wishing Death upon a Fellow Human Being....*

*DEMOCRATS.....YOU ARE A MISERABLE LOT !*


----------

